# Ghost-like Great Dane?



## lucksick (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm new around here, so I'd like to apologize beforehand if I've mistakenly started this up in the wrong section of the forum.

I've been doing some reading about Great Dane coat types and their relation to genetics during breeding.

You can take a breath now - No, I'm not going to get into breeding or the sort. 

I've just gotten curious about this and learnt a good deal throughout.
Regardless, I did run into this one particular Great Dane, Molly:
Great Dane Pictures and Photos, 4

I can't quite say what coat-type she'd be considered to have, nor how the markings on her face could be produced.
All I know is I find it to look great (and to resemble the comic character ´Spawn´)

*Note how she is said to be purebred in the page I linked above.*

I'd appreciate it if anyone could clear my doubts, thanks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome! 

She looks all black to me, but just that she's grey from aging. What I've learned is that some blood lines are more prone to looking aged younger than others. But I also think that it has to do with individuals as well.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Over yonder we like to call them there old dogs "ghost faced killers" :smile:


----------



## lucksick (Nov 21, 2011)

Ooh, thanks for the quick replies! n__n


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello and Welcome from one Dane owner to another!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, looks like age marks. Gotta love a distinguished dane.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

If you look through the photos in the link they show a pictureof her 'in her younger years' and she has a solid black face. it says she lived to 15 years old, from what I understand that's pretty amazing for a giant breed!


----------

